# What is this little fellow?



## Night Moves (Oct 4, 2007)

Just got back from Palau and saw some AWESOME stuff, but I don't know what this guy is. Anyone know? With a bigger picture you can see his eyes. I've seen a lot of things in the water, but never one of these and I don't have a clue what it is.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Nudibranc. I think thats how you spell it.


----------



## Night Moves (Oct 4, 2007)

That was my first guess, but Nudibrancs are more like slugs. This doesn't look anything like any Nidibranc I have ever seen.

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=Nudibranc&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Night Moves (Oct 4, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Found it. They call it a blue dragon in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Australia</st1lace></st1:country-region>. It is related to the Nudibrancs some where in it's line.

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Categoryteraeolidia_ianthina


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

You are right Night Moves.... here is a picture. Can't tell from the original picture but it is possible that it is a juvenile since they don't take on the blue color until adulthood. 

Pteraeolidia ianthia...blue dragon


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Night Moves, that is a cool photo of a nudi. How about a dive trip report from Palau? Bet you have some stories to go along w/ the photos.


----------



## Night Moves (Oct 4, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I'll say this, If you haven't been, I think you have to put it on the list of must see places to go. I was blown away with the amount of sea life there. I saw more in 4 days in the water in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region w:st="on">Palau</st1:country-region> than I have in 7 years in <st1lace w:st="on">Guam</st1lace>. Lots and lots of big fish. Napoleon wrasses up to70 lbs,big GTs,big Red Snappers,Sharks, DogTooth Tuna, Turtles, giant clams, the list goes on and on.Saw lots of things I had never seen before. There is so much reef and diversity there that the whole food chain is there. Some of the other divers saw Whale Sharks and Mantas too. Here are a few photos. Only had my water proof camera so I couldn't take it when I went past 30'.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like paradise to me. Really impressive about the waters around Palau to hear your comparison to Wake. 

Great photos for a camera that can't go past 30ft. Thanks for posting them.


----------

